# Connection/Statement/ResultSet auf einmal geschlossen



## shed1 (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

In meinem Programm werden mehrere Queries gleichzeitig ausgeführt (mittels Threads) diese brauchen oft sehr lange (ca. 30 - 40 min). Mei Problem ist, das nachdem die queries fertig sind, bekomme ich exceptions:


java.sql.SQLException: statement handle not executed 

oder

java.sql.SQLException: Closed Statement: getMetaData

dann sind Connection, statement und resultset geschlossen. Ich mache aber kein close()?

Weiß jemand was das sein könnte!

Danke!
lg,
shed


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2007)

Ähm, vielleicht brauchen eine Anfragen einfach zu lange, so dass die Verbindung ein "TimeOut" bekommt und geschlossen wird.

Aber ich glaube sowas lässt sich in den meisten JDBC-Treibern einstellen. 

Und BTW: Was für Hammer-Abfragen sind das denn die 30..40min brauchen? 

Anfragen mit mehreren Sekunden bis zu 1..2 Minuten kenn ich. Aber 30..40min?!

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (18. Jul 2007)

och sowas hatte ich neulich auch, aber nur weil ich vergessen hatte die on-delete-trigger zu deaktivieren


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2007)

Was ist ein on-delete-Trigger.?


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

Google hätte geholfen. Aber hier die ganz kurze Fassung:

Ein Trigger ist etwas, das bei einem bestimmten "Event" etwas auslöst. Und ein "on-delete-trigger" ist dann ein "Auslöser" der aktiv wird, wenn etwas gelöscht wird.

-> back-to-topic

@Threadstarter: Problem gelöst?


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2007)

Ok danke 

Nein mein Problem hab ich noch nicht gelöst. Zusätzliche Info: Ich verwende OracleDatasources und eine ConnectionPool. 
Wie gesagt, auf einmal ist die Connection/Statement/ResultSet closed.

Jetzt such ich gerade ob ich bestimmte timeouts oder sonstiges einstellung muss.


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

nicht "muss", sondern "kannst" ...

Kackt die verbindung auch ab wenn du schnellere Statements hast?

- Alex


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2007)

nein, kurze queries funktionieren...


----------



## tuxedo (19. Jul 2007)

dann liegts wirklich an den timeouts oder einem fehlenden keep-alive ...

- Alex


----------

